# minn kota vs motor guide



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

looking a the price of new motors and wow the motor guide is alot cheaper than the kota. have had several kotas and well they are good but after a year or too they go to sheet. if i'm gonna spend close to a grand for a new motor i wanna know it is going to give me more than couple years use.

looking at the 24volt 60" shaft with the sonor and wireless controls.

what does the public think??


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I am on my 3rd minn kota and have never had an issue. Right now I have a terrova bow mount with auto pilot and its the greatest thing I've ever put on the boat.


----------



## tokenfinn (May 9, 2006)

I got a Power Drive V2 with the iPilot and it has to be the best system on the water. I would have like the terrova but the v2 was considerable cheaper.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Minn Kota all the way. 3yrs+ on my PDV2 55.

Motor guides make a good anchor.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Installed the 24v 60" bow mount Terrova on my 19ft this year and so far so good


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Wish they weren't so pricey. I'd love to upgrade our 55# pd1 60" to the new pd2 or terrova with the autopilot.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

tokenfinn said:


> I got a Power Drive V2 with the iPilot and it has to be *the best system on the water*. I would have like the terrova but the v2 was considerable cheaper.


Me too.

24 Volt PD65v2 W/ i-Pilot , 60" shaft on our 16'er... I troll like a PRO now!
:lol:

I sold a buddy a MG Stealth 300 transom mount - never gave me a lick of trouble in over 10 yrs of use , and I had a tiny MK that I used on boat rentals for years - but one day I went thru a weed bed & got some mono around the prop - the head sm0ked & it was done!
I also ran a MK 70AT for a few years which was 10+ years old when I got it. - Sold it recently for $150 , it's still running STRONG.

I've seen posted on MANY fishing boards this:
"If you think Minn Kota sucks - you're REALLY in for a surprise with a Motor Guide"
:SHOCKED:
(which is owned my Mercury - BTW.)

I could have bought EITHER brand BTW - I chose MK for it's support , quality & reliablity.
I know the v1 pedals sucked - but I dunno how long ago Johnson Outdoors took over MK either - but they have changed a LOT.

You could always call Great Lakes Comm. in Comstock park & ask which one they see with the most problems , as they service some trolling motors in the GR area.

I bet there's a REASON BPS/Tracker puts MG on their *FINE* units....
:lol: :yikes: 

RAS


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

sfw1960's signature pretty much sums it all up. Go with a minn kota and get ipilot!! Its the cat's meow!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i went from motor guide to minn kota. lot better built machine IMHO - however the US2 sonar is junk. been through 3 of them. don't use it anymore so i don't care that it doesn't work. The terrova i had was also junk... better junk than a motor guide, but not worth the 1300$ price tag by any means. Unresponsive foot control, and i had the US2 and the AP compass replaced every year i owned it. 

I went to a maxxum cable steer that i bought used for a good price. been happy with it - nothing to really left to go wrong with it as its all mechanical rather than computerized  I also have a 10 year old endura 36lb that's still running strong and a 7 or 8 year 12v all terrain foot control that is equally good. If you can avoid the computerized stuff you'll be in good shape. If you baby it and don't use it much, then the terrova will probably be ok for you.

i would seriously reconsider any wireless controls or built in sonar. they are honestly nothing but trouble in the long run.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

NittanyDoug said:


> Wish they weren't so pricey. I'd love to upgrade our 55# pd1 60" to the new pd2 or terrova with the autopilot.


 
It is costly upfront, but you will have it for years. I had a regulat powerdrive 55 anupgraded to the terova with AP and its unreal. WHen we drift harnesses on erie I just set the motor and fish.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

My pd40 i have had for 6 years now finally puked.I too will be looking for a new motor. I am wondering what is a good choice. I would like one that turns faster and takes less foot pressure to operate than the PD model I have. Any suggestions?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

duckman#1 said:


> My pd40 i have had for 6 years now finally puked.I too will be looking for a new motor. I am wondering what is a good choice. I would like one that turns faster and takes less foot pressure to operate than the PD model I have. Any suggestions?


The V2's react MUCH faster than the Legacy model - add in the co-pilot or i-pilot and over steering becomes way less likely....


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

the minnkota is a better unit, the electronic units are good if you troll but ask any bass guy and you will not find one of them on their boat so depending on what you do hope this helps!!!!!


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

kristo27 said:


> the minnkota is a better unit, the electronic units are good if you troll but ask any bass guy and you will not find one of them on their boat so depending on what you do hope this helps!!!!!


i totally agree. as a bass fisherman i couldn't stand the terrova. it was however, a piece of junk no matter how you like to fish. it needed constant repair and was unreliable. I am a big minn kota fan - so its hard for me to even say that. i can't imagine what life on the big water would do to it - maybe i got a lemon - but the unit i had wouldn't have lasted a week running in rough water, it would have just fell apart IMHO.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

kristo27 said:


> the minnkota is a better unit, the electronic units are good if you troll but ask any bass guy and you will not find one of them on their boat so depending on what you do hope this helps!!!!!


I just fished with "a bass guy" who owns BOTH an All Terrain cable drive ( on his 'bass boat') and a Power Drive (which is on a 20' pontoon) , and last Friday we were dock fishing with the 'toon.
Me - (Mr. Talent cast himself :lol had hung my bait on _at least_ 4 docks that eve...
The last time I got the bait hung (it was almost dark too) on another person's pontoon that was parked in the end of a bay where there were 2 'toons about 24 ft. and a big ole 19-22' wake boat...all packed in there!
There was about 2-1/2 foot to spare IF we drove between the 'toon I was snagged on and the wake boat...
My buddy ADMIRABLY *backed* his 20 footer into that tiny slot so I could get my bait back , so it doesn't apply to any bass guy - maybe most though , or at least most that have not tried a power steer unit.
:evilsmile
I made a hold down for my PD/i-Pilot's shaft - I don't think having the head bouncing around while trailering or running in rough water does ANY electronics much good.


FWIW - you _must have_ gotten a lemon Justin. I'm sorry you did , now we'll probably never hear the end of it.
:lol:
ANY time you drop a significant amount of [email protected]$$ on something and it doesn't perform as expected or advertised , it can be such a TOTAL let down and disappointment you're bound to harbor bad thought towards the product or company for a very long time.
(I know I still won't by another GM product LOL!)

*
SO???
*WhatCha thinkin' *SO FAR* , Pikenetter????


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have had Minns, I have had Motorguides. Motorguides are like Yugos, you almost get what you paid for.
The "Bass guys use cable steer" thing is laughable. Anybody that cant understand steering input and boat handling to a degree that they need to instantaneous response of cable steering to make up for their lack of ability to anticipate what input will be needed in 1.5 seconds...........well, they are usually the guys with big scratches in their boat from not being able to handle the boat with the big motor either. LOL
I can put my boat on a dime with PD. Steer towards the spot I want, kill the power, while coasting turn the motor 180 degrees, kick it on to glide right onto the spot with the brakes on. Who needs cable for that? The same guy who with the big motor runs toward the dock at 10mph, then slams it into reverse, banging the clutch dog mercilessly because he doesn't know how to anticipate the effects of wind and current on his coast.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a Motorguide. I bought one a little over a year ago, the wireless 55. I absolutely love it. The footpedal feels much better than the minnkotas felt to me. I also have the wireless remote, which I use a lot. The motor is very responsive, and I can't say that I have had any complaints with it yet. Either way, I'm sure both are pretty comparable and will work fine.

The new iPilot sounds pretty cool, but it isn't necessary, and I don't feel that I'm loosing out by not having it.

Good luck on picking out a new trolling motor! Go with the one that fits your needs, don't base your choice on the company.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Wardo said:


> ......
> 
> The new iPilot sounds pretty cool, but it isn't necessary, and I don't feel that I'm loosing out by not having it.


That's because it's kind of like _Ice Cream_ , if you've never had it - then you have NO IDEA what you've been missing....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


*WORD.*


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

ESOX said:


> The "Bass guys use cable steer" thing is laughable. Anybody that cant understand steering input and boat handling to a degree that they need to instantaneous response of cable steering to make up for their lack of ability to anticipate what input will be needed in 1.5 seconds...........well, they are usually the guys with big scratches in their boat from not being able to handle the boat with the big motor either. LOL


completely disagree - try fishing tight between docks on a windy day. you can't watch your line, the boat, and the direction the trolling motor is pointed at the same time. When you need to maneuver quickly and precisely - they are a total dog. I like to pay attention to fishing, not where the motor is pointing - or watching the stupid thing as it turns (SLOWLY) to the proper bearing so i can resume paying attention to fishing. When i put my foot on a cable steer - i know where its going, i turn it as fast or slow as i want to and and can do this without hardly even thinking about anything other than the rod and reel in my hand and the bait in the water. Not all fishing is out in the middle of the lake and "finesse" is 100% required when fishing tight to cover. if you're working a break line or out trolling - they are pretty nice and require little thought - and i did like that feature (when it actually worked). But i'd rather use something that works well everywhere rather than use something that works great in half the water i fish but is a complete nightmare in the rest.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

HEY ~ Justin ,
Did you ever had your own personal reaction time tested??

:lol: :lol:

Dawn's sister used to run her Dad's drag car & after here usual Saturday night beer gog'lin' ... she wasn't worth two squirts of owl s}-}&!Ytt on the tree on Sunday...


Now let's not talk about attention span now...


----------

